

Gomniauth: OAuth2 package for Go web apps #golang - matryer
https://github.com/stretchr/gomniauth
We needed this for our projects, and thought you might too.
======
matryer
We wanted to support OAuth2 in Go and it was tricky to do in a TDD way, so we
built Gomniauth. Today it supports Google and Github, but it's VERY easy to
add providers. It's also general enough to support beyond OAuth2, so it'll
likely grow as the community uses it and decide what they need. It also plays
very nicely with our Goweb package -
[http://github.com/stretchr/goweb](http://github.com/stretchr/goweb), and
we've included an example app that you can copy to get going. We'd love any
feedback, issues, pull requests etc. and think this is a step towards making
web development in Go a realistic option.

